# Funny SNL Video: Straight Talk - Stock Market



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw this SNL clip about a decade ago.
Finally came across again and thought I would share it with you guys.

Enjoy... Straight Talk - Stock Market

MB


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, that made me laugh!


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Hah only 1 guy read the prospectus, sounds about right


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

TGIF 

Here's another funny video dedicated to those aspiring traders..

Before He Trades (Carrie Underwood Parody)


MB


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL. 

Thanks for sharing MB.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

'It doesn't say that in the prospectus'

'Sure it does'

'No, it doesn't.'

'Yes, it's in there. You have to read it.'

'I've read it. It's not in there.'

'You're right. It's not in there. I just assumed you hadn't read it.'

'I appreciate your honesty.'



Priceless. SNL is usually terrible, but this was pretty good.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

That's brilliant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

*Europe's Financial Woes Explained*

Here's another funny video to chew on for this weekend. 

World Collapse Explained in 3 Minutes

MB


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

*Quantitative Easing Explained*

Here's one of the popular videos on Youtube.
Pretty funny and easy way of explaining the term, Quantitative Easing (QE). Enjoy.

Quantitative Easing Explained

MB


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

lol, MB.

Keep em coming. Those are hilarious.

The Quantitative Easing one is the best so far.

"Aren't the food prices higher than a year ago?"
"Aren't the gas prices higher than a year ago?
"Aren't the healthcare costs higher than a year ago?"
"Aren't the tuition prices higher than a year ago?"
"Aren't the taxes higher than a year ago?"
"Aren't the subway fairs higher than a year ago?
"Aren't the stock prices higher than a year ago?"
"Aren't the bond prices higher than a year ago?"

"Yes."


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hitler Misses the Bull Market*

Goodness, where did the days go? It's Friday again. 

I'm sure some of us can relate to this funny video. Priceless.
Hitler Misses the Bull Market

MB


----------

